# Juicing recipes



## rob101

Just bought myself a juicer and was wondering if anyone has any good anti inflammatory juicing recipes they can share. So far been trying carrot and apple with some fresh ginger which is pretty good .


----------



## CLynn

Found these for anti inflammatory juices. I need to get my juicer out and use it myself.

•    Acai/Blueberry Juice
•    Apple Juice 
•    Grava Juice
•    Green Tea
•    Noni Juice
•    Pomegranate Juice


----------



## rob101

Thanks  Clynn will have to add them to the list of ones to try . Noni juice is a new one to me not sure where to find that one .


----------



## CLynn

Hmmm, I have heard of noni juice, but no idea either, have to search it. And you are welcome!


----------



## CLynn

Found this...

What is Noni Juice?
Other names: Mengkudu, Morinda citrifolia

Noni, also known as morinda citrifolia, is a small, flowering shrub native to the Pacific islands, Polynesia, Asia, and Australia. It grows to a height of up to 10 feet high, and the leaves are dark green and oval shaped. The flower heads grow to become mature yellow fruit that have a strong odor. 

Noni juice is widely available as the juice or liquid concentrate. It can also be found in tablet and capsule form. 

Why Do People Use Noni Juice?
In traditional Polynesian medicine, noni (Morinda citrifolia) fruit has been used for many health conditions, such as constipation, diarrhea, skin inflammation, infection, and mouth sores. It has an unpleasant odor and taste, so it is believed to be a last resort fruit by many cultures. Manufacturers today sweeten noni juice to improve the taste.

Traditionally, the leaves of the noni tree were used topically for healing wounds. 

Noni juice, like the juice of many other fruits, is a source of vitamins, minerals and antioxidants. The antioxidants may help to prevent certain diseases and help slow age-related changes in the body. 

Animal studies evaluating the effects of noni suggest that it may have anti-cancer, pain-relieving, and immune system-enhancing effects. However, these studies mostly used extremely high doses that would be difficult to obtain from taking the juice. More importantly, there's insufficient reliable evidence about the safety or effectiveness of noni for any health condition in humans. 

Noni is heavily promoted for a very wide variety of conditions, such as arthritis, atherosclerosis, bladder infections, boils, bowel conditions, burns, cancer, chronic fatigue syndrome, circulatory weakness, colds, cold sores, constipation, diabetes, drug addiction, eye inflammation, fever, fractures, gastric ulcers, gingivitis, headaches, heart disease, hypertension, improved digestion, immune weakness, indigestion, kidney disease, malaria, menstrual cramps, menstrual disorders, mouth sores, respiratory disorders, ringworm, sinusitis, skin inflammation, sprains, strokes, thrush, and wounds. There is no real evidence, however, that noni is effective for these conditions.

Safety
There are no formally established side effects of noni juice. Due to the lack of evidence, noni should not be used by pregnant or nursing women, children, or people with liver or kidney disease.

Noni juice is high in potassium, so it should be avoided by people with kidney disease or those taking ,potassium-sparing diuretics, angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors or angiotensin II receptor blockers, because it may result in hyperkalemia, the danger


----------



## daniellag

CLynn said:


> Hmmm, I have heard of noni juice, but no idea either, have to search it. And you are welcome!


I used to drink noni juice every day!! if i could afford it still would, energy levels were crazy!! I felt a lot better while on it. 

I love beets, celery, apple and limes together in a juicer


----------



## CLynn

I have a friend who's been after me to try Asea. No, it's not the acia drink. Something entirely different. But he has a different autoimmune disorder, and loved the results he got.


----------



## jille

Hi Everyone,

The best juice I have found for crohn's is raw cabbage juice.  When my son (23yo) has a severe attack I give him a shot of raw cabbage juice.  He then takes a juice made up of cabbage, apple, carrot, 1 small beetroot & celery.  All made fresh.  I then add just the smallest amount of dried wheat grass. Mix well (no ice) and down the hatch.  He always pulls a face but in reality it is quite pleasant tasting.  He has also started of Iberogast (in the last 2 days).  He thinks that his gut in improving.  He managed to eat 1/2 a sandwich without feeling sick or having pain.  Has anyone else tried iberogast for an extended period?


----------



## Ozboz

jille said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The best juice I have found for crohn's is raw cabbage juice.  When my son (23yo) has a severe attack I give him a shot of raw cabbage juice.  He then takes a juice made up of cabbage, apple, carrot, 1 small beetroot & celery.  All made fresh.  I then add just the smallest amount of dried wheat grass. Mix well (no ice) and down the hatch.  He always pulls a face but in reality it is quite pleasant tasting.  He has also started of Iberogast (in the last 2 days).  He thinks that his gut in improving.  He managed to eat 1/2 a sandwich without feeling sick or having pain.  Has anyone else tried iberogast for an extended period?


when I tried the raw cabbage juice I had gas and really bad D any idea why it has put me of trying it again


----------



## DustyKat

Sarah's mainstay juice seems to be carrot, spinach, celery, lemon, ginger and ice. I know she has now also started juicing kale and beetroot but I don't know in what combinations. 

Dusty.


----------



## lseibert

Hi rob101,

I started juicing after my last surgery and I love it! 

This is my morning green drink:

2 apples, cored
2 big handfuls of spinach.
1 celery stick, chopped.
1 thumbnail length of ginger root, peeled.
1 lemon - juice only (use peel slice for zest).
1 medium cucumber.

I love drinking this in the morning, it gives me tons of energy.
Good luck with the juicing.....


----------



## AlisonR

*Juicing Recipes*

My personal favorite is:
1 large or 2 small beets (I suggest using the yellow beets if you are in a flare, the red ones will turn your stool purple and once made me miss blood in my stool and first signs of a flare; they are also a little sweeter than the red ones)
1 small apple
2-3 large carrots
2 celery sticks
handful of spinach
1 small orange, mostly just for sweetness (only if my heartburn is in check) 

The beets give me tons of energy for the day and I feel great when I am drinking this.  It also freezes really well if you want to make a large batch at once.  

I also really enjoy:
Kale
Banana
Orange Juice
Apple
Honey
(make this in the blender)
________________________
First dx Crohn's February 2009 - Re-dx September 2011
Current Medication:
Pentasa (4,000mg/day)
Pepcid
Vitamin D3 (2,000 IU)
Calcium w/ Vitamin D
Fiber (2g Methylcellulose/day)

Previous Medication:
Entocort
Asacol


----------



## scottsma

Thanks everyone for your recipes.Just bought my juicer last week so am a novice.Always had store bought before,like Tropicana.I can see why it's quite expensive,you don't get much out for the amount you put in,do you?I set aside 10mins for prep and washing up,so I can get into a routine.Can anyone give me some idea when I will start to feel the benefits?


----------



## lseibert

For me, I started feeling energy the same day, but everyday I have been feeling better!! And I love how it taste, yum....


----------



## scottsma

lseibert said:


> For me, I started feeling energy the same day, but everyday I have been feeling better!! And I love how it taste, yum....


Not sure about the extra energy yet.perhaps I'm expecting too much at my age,but I want to do the best for myself.Do enjoy the taste and experimenting.Will update when I start doing Marathons ha ha.:dance::dance:


----------



## Robert747

scottsma said:


> Can anyone give me some idea when I will start to feel the benefits?


I can help there Carol - it is when you start juicing chocolate


----------



## scottsma

Robert747 said:


> I can help there Carol - it is when you start juicing chocolate


and chips:ylol2:


----------



## saucybrahmin

Great thread!  I just borrowed my friend's juicer.  How is everyone doing with their juicing?  Not too much fiber?  I can't do fiber at all.


----------



## SandyUte

The juicer leaves the fiber behind.  Use the juicer once and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Ozboz

I love juicing I juice carrots and spinach but sometimes it gives me horrible gas a I can't workout why I'm using henley walkers book for guidance Its meant to have the right quantities and recepies fir diffrent conditions


----------



## Alicebee101

My favourites are Beetroot and pear or Carrot, apple and ginger.


----------



## scottsma

I've just had 2 carrots,1 beetroot,1 pear and 2 celery sticks.Don't know what good it is doing me but I do know that if I miss a day I really need it.


----------



## bmulherin

I love juicing.
You can due carrotts,celery,beets and apple. I add a Perfect Food and Udos oil.
Or you can due supper berries,banana,protein and coconut milk in a blender.
Yummy. Coconut milk is great for dehydration.


----------



## Pirate

Janis and I bought a Cuisinart juicer today. First drink was strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and lemon. Tasted great. My wife is wierd, she made herself some coleslaw and added some of the pulp to her slaw and she said it was really good.


----------



## RAP

rob101 said:


> Noni juice is a new one to me not sure where to find that one .


I too used to drink a little Noni juice every morning. (Before I ever knew I had Crohn's Disease.) Did this for at least 2-3 years..would mix a little Noni with some Aloe, & later added in Mangosteen. Mixed all those into a Naked Juice, along with a Greens powder. And like someone else here said, I too had to stop eventually when I needed to save some money.
What I can remember about 1st beginning the Noni (before I added in the Aloe or Mangosteen) was saying to my husband something like "Wow - so THIS is what it's like to have a normal bowel movement!"
We'd heard about Noni in a cancer support group..a few people there raved about it.
I used to get mine at either Sprouts or Whole Foods, can't quite remember which. Also, don't get the ones made from concentrate or that are diluted or mixed with other things. Read about it so you know which is the best to buy if you decide to try it. Btw, it smells like dirty feet.
I've been considering drinking Noni again, (also the Aloe & Mangosteen..skipping the Naked Juice) & had been wondering if anyone here has been using it & what their experiences have been. Now that I have the CD Dx, wasn't sure whether I should go this route or not..


----------



## rygon

I've just got jason Vales book on juicing (cant remember exactly which one) but they have some great juices and it was on sale via amazon  (ebook at least).

He has some free ebooks on his website
https://www.juicemaster.com/recipes/


----------



## Sndy4444

Is it true that the fruits and vegetables need to be organic?


----------



## Beach bum

No they do not need to be, but obviously if you can afford to go organic, it would be be better. I personally don't as a rule.


----------



## carlbeggins

Just got a juicer and am eager to try some of these recipes. Thanks!


----------



## RomanceOsborn

vegetables need to be organic?


----------

